# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  Runaway Bay, summer 2017

## LivinInThe603

Hi! I know this board isn't frequented as much as the Negril board, but I thought I'd check in here...

I'm planning to stay in Runaway Bay for a few days then to Kingston, or perhaps the other way around.

I'm looking at Piper's Cove hotel in Runaway Bay for four or five nights. I'm looking to relax and enjoy the calm, do some sight seeing, and spend a little time at the local beach. 

 :Cool: 

Love Livin

----------


## Treasure BeachBum

Look into the Decameron Club Carribean , we have bin there 4 times.

----------


## LivinInThe603

> Look into the Decameron Club Carribean , we have bin there 4 times.


Thank you for your suggestion. For my intentions, an all inclusive is unnecessary. I don't need much more than a room. I'm very happy with the looks of Piper's Cove. Thank you, happy travels!

----------


## cleome

My daughter is staying here now, it's not Runaway Bay, but a great Jamaican Experience

https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/10021210

----------


## LivinInThe603

> My daughter is staying here now, it's not Runaway Bay, but a great Jamaican Experience
> 
> https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/10021210


Wow! What an interesting property! It may be worth splitting between this property and Piper's Cove...

----------


## Sweetgem29

Livin, I always highly suggest Pipers Cove. You will enjoy it. I will be there soon.....a few days in Negril then Runaway Bay.

----------


## wbgonne

> Livin, I always highly suggest Pipers Cove. You will enjoy it. I will be there soon.....a few days in Negril then Runaway Bay.


Hi:  

Thinking of heading from Negril to Runaway Bay in a couple of weeks. Does anyone know how long the taxi ride is and what the fare would be?

Thanks a lot.

----------


## LivinInThe603

> Hi:  
> 
> Thinking of heading from Negril to Runaway Bay in a couple of weeks. Does anyone know how long the taxi ride is and what the fare would be?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


I was planning on using the Knutsford Express to get between Runaway Bay and Kingston. You might consider the same from Negril, although I believe you would have to transfer buses in Montego Bay, much like a route taxi. I cannot advise on a chartered taxi or hired car. Check out some of the transportation links on the main page of negril.com.

----------


## Sweetgem29

It takes a bit, not sure exactly as we made stops along the way. I used a private driver, it cost $170 but again, we made a few stops. Driving with no stops would be about 2.5 hours I think.

Livin.....I think you are interested in Pipers Cove? I still highly suggest it. They did some work on their beach and it's a bit bigger now.

----------

